# Google- Hay Diet helped ease Angie Horne's irritable bowel syndrome and she lost a ... - The Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt1.ggpht.com/news/tbn/ra8Zj-6phJLemM/6.jpgThe Sun<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Hay Diet helped ease Angie Horne's irritable bowel syndrome and she lost a ...**The Sun*ANGIE HORNE went on the Hay Diet to ease her *irritable bowel syndrome*. But hairdresser Angie, 50, of Balcombe, West Sussex, who is 5ft 10in, was surprised to find she also dropped a stone in just one month, to 9st 10lb. Her dress size shrank from a 10 *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

